

Massive stretches of weathered oil spotted in Gulf of Mexico - sz
http://www.nola.com/news/gulf-oil-spill/index.ssf/2010/10/massive_stretches_of_weathered.html

======
jarin
The Coast Guard is saying it's an algae bloom, and I gotta say it certainly
does _look_ like one: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_tide#Overview>

Of course, the jury's out until the lab results come back.

